# Preamplificador para bajo



## lukaszc (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, estuve buscando en el foro y no pude encontrar todavia algo que me sirva, tengo pensado armar el amplificador de 100W del post "diagramas amplificador" de Luciperro, como lo voy a usar con un bajo electrico tengo entendido que necesito un preamplificador, alguien me podria recomendar alguno?, con que tenga volumen, graves y agudos estaria perfecto. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

Aqui tienes uno de guitarra muy completo, se puede emplear la idea y corregir como para un bajo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## lukaszc (Ene 18, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo por la respuesta, ya se que deberia sacarle todo lo referente a la distorsion, ya que no lo voy a usar, pero como puedo corregir el circuito para hacer eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

No lo mire en profundidad, pero me parece que solo habria que corregir algunos capacitores.
La distorsion no se la sacaria, ya que posee un switch como para anularla si no la deseas emplear.

Te aclaro que NO soy musico, el unico instrumento musical que me animo a tocar es el timbre de la puerta, mas bien soy un SORDO asi que lo que te pueda aconsejar es en aspecto electronico no musical.

Si te decides a armarlo, puedo incluirlo en una simulacion y evaluar el comportamiento como para un bajo.


----------



## lukaszc (Ene 18, 2008)

Ok, entonces si lo armo, pero mantengo apagada la distorsion lo podria usar perfectamente con el bajo?, eso estaria bien, ya que si quisiera usar una guitarra tambien la podria usar. Una pregunta mas, cualquier preamplificador sirve para cualquier amplificador?, ya que es el primero que armo, y no se si tendre algun problema con la impedancia de salida de este pre y la impedancia de entrada del amplificador de 100W que voy a armar, ademas tampoco se cual es la tension maxima que le puedo aplicar a la etapa de potencia y no se si esto la podria dañar.

Tambien queria saber si la impedancia de entrada del preamplificador tiene algo que ver con la impedancia del instrumento que voy a amplificar.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2008)

La adaptacion preamplificador-amplificador = No Problem

El bajo necesita mas potencia que una guitarra, buscate en el foro un esquema de mas de 100W en 8 Ohms.

Y piensa en un gabinete como para 4 parlantes de 10 o 12 pulgadas.
Una orientacion puede ser el gabinete de Tecnideso aunque es de guitarra, te puede orientar sobre la construccion y el montaje.

Fijate en esta imagen como preservo el lugar para incluir el previo en la parte superior del gabinete.


----------



## lukaszc (Ene 18, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La adaptacion preamplificador-amplificador = No Problem
> 
> El bajo necesita mas potencia que una guitarra, buscate en el foro un esquema de mas de 100W en 8 Ohms.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la rapida respuesta, el uso que le voy a dar al amplificador es para ensayar con una banda que tengo, no lo voy a usar para tocar en lugares ni nada de eso, sera solo para ensayar. Con el amplificador este de 100W + Parlante de 12" de 150W tendria que andarme bien no? Piensa que yo estuve ensayando con un equipo marca RollerD de 50W y lo usaba apenas pasando la mitad del volumen, este equipo tiene un parlante de 12".


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 18, 2008)

Con un parlante de 12" y el amplificador de 100w para ensayar estaras perfecto. Y como dices, es mejor no quitar la distorsion y asi puedes usarlo para una guitarra tambien. Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 29, 2008)

mmhh lo pensaria el parlante de 12" y 150w me parece medio chico-- yo arme un amplificador de 90w para el bajo y me llega a desconar un selenium de 15"   :evil:  que dise ser de 250w .. el parlante es woofer -- asi que no se lo pensaria.. que parlante es el qie tienes? de preamplificador estoy  usando un tda2002 con una resistencia ala salida y lo alimento con 9 v 500mah ....    y cuando lo nesesito para guitarra le subo al tda y le bajo al ala etapa de salida a gusto-- y tengo una distorcion overdrive tremenda aja y si le bajas mas llega hasta la mas metalera y distorcionada que hay jajaja     aclaro que lo estoy usando asi por el momento pero pronto le voy a hacer un pre bueno....


----------



## ppaappoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Yo hice este, esta muy bueno

http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 29, 2008)

se ve excelente! te felicito....


----------



## sergiox (Ago 11, 2008)

hola papo .  Esta muy bueno tu amplificador te felicito! . te queria preguntar que integrado utilizastes para el amplificador y cuanta potencia llegastes a sacarle .con el preamplificador te trajo algun tipo de inconveniente ?. otra pregunta , si armo una caja con 2 de 12" podria utilizar dos amplificador , osea uno para cada  woofer . saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 11, 2008)

perdon por meterme .. pero si podes ponerle un amplificador a cada parlante.. saludos


----------



## olopez (Jun 16, 2009)

Lo he visto y he escuchado te felicito ¡¡¡¡  podrías decirme  si lo quiero para un bajo activo que cambios debo hacerle ?
Gracias.... agradezco tu tiempo y disponibilidad de ayuda para los interesados en este tema ¡¡¡ prometo hacer mis colaboraciones ¡¡


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 30, 2009)

espero que te sirva este diagrama mas pcb


----------



## panchisco007 (Ago 2, 2009)

es perfecto el diagrama tuyo jorge! te pasaste man! lo hiciste como para que lo entienda gente como yo 
tengo una duda, una vez armado eso puedo utilizar cualquier amplificador generico para la salida?
muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## sandman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola fogonazo
Gracias por tus posteos me han servido de mucho en la escuela ya que soy estudiante
me gustaria saber las medidas de ese gabinete ya que estoy haciendo un amplificador para una guitarra 

Saludos


----------



## eduardocar288 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo armado este pre, http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm 
posteado por paappoo tiempo atrás, y el inconveniente que me presenta es tener baja señal de salida. 
Si alguien que lo haya armado tiene la respuesta, muy agradecido.
Saludos!!


----------



## stephan (Abr 16, 2010)

jorge morales sos un maestro,  pusistes lo que va, lo consiso,  es genial recien estoy imprimiendo mañana mismo voy a comprar las cosas para armarlo ! gracias  muchas gracias


----------



## aron777 (Ago 5, 2010)

hola, me podrian ayudar tengo dos cajas con bocinas de 15 a 8homs que amplifacador necesito para lebantar los dos junto con el pre para bajo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

aron777 dijo:


> hola, me podrian ayudar tengo dos cajas con bocinas de 15 a 8*Oh*ms que amplif*ic*ador necesito para le*V*antar los dos junto*S* con el pre para bajo


 No se entiende que cosa quieres hacer


----------



## josej44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Quisiera que alguien me hiciera el favor de decirme cual es la diferencia de un amplificador para un bajo pasivo y activo?.  Si armo el pre solo, lo puedo conectar a cualquier amplificador?
Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

josej44 dijo:


> ...cual es la diferencia de un amplificador para un bajo pasivo y activo?.


La tensión de entrada, pero con bajarle el pote de gain a un ampli cualquiera es 99% probable que funcione sin ningún drama.
Los bajos activos entregan una señal más grande que los pasivos, simplemente eso.


josej44 dijo:


> Si armo el pre solo, lo puedo conectar a cualquier amplificador?


Y a cualquier bajo.


Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Sep 10, 2010)

ppaappoo dijo:


> Yo hice este, esta muy bueno
> 
> http://www.albertkreuzer.com/preamp.htm



Tengo una pregunta: ¿la salida llamada _TUNER_ para que sirve?


----------



## josej44 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gracias a todos, estaré armando los dos pre y les aviso como me va.


----------



## Santee (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola, gente soy nuevo en el foro. Ando necesitando la ayuda para armar un pre-para bajo  como mencionaron pero simplemente que tenga control de volumen nada mas. 

Que es mejor a transistores ? 
Integrado ? 
Trabaja con alguna frecuencia en especial ? 
Ganancia ? 

Me surgieron esas dudas, por haber pre-amplificadores hay no se si sirven para este uso. 

Saludos, Espero no infringir ninguna regla :/ 

PD: Como buscar busque y aca llegué. Como a tres millones de paginas mas, con las mismas dudas.


----------



## chiisai (Dic 1, 2010)

este tipo de preamplificador funciona solo sin el amplificador?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2010)

Un preamplificador es sólo un equipo electronico dedicado a elevar la ganancia de una señal analógica.

la diferencia entre guitarra y bajo es el precompleto con sus controles de tono, efectos, etc.

pero son basicamente iguales.

lo dificil y distinto es el equipo de bajo, se necesita una etapa de potencia de unas 3 a 4 veces mayor que la de la guitarra que suene junto a ese bajo...y debe ser un amplificador capáz de reproducir frecuencias desde 1Hz en adelante hasta unos 10Khz

el integrado LM12CLK tiene una potencia de 80W y reproduce perfectamente toda la gama de frecuencias.

el circuito es muy simple, y resulta barato


----------



## Cacho (Dic 1, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> *la diferencia* entre guitarra y bajo *es el precompleto con sus controles de tono, efectos, etc.*
> 
> *pero son basicamente iguales.*
> 
> *lo dificil y distinto es el equipo de bajo*...


[Chiste]Según decís son básicamente iguales pero completamente distintos... Clarísimo...[/Chiste]



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ...el integrado LM12CLK tiene una potencia de 80W...


Pero está discontinuado desde hace años y quien lo tenga por ahí en un cajón te lo va a cobrar una fortuna. Además no tiene mejores características para audio que otros integrados muchísimo más baratos (este LM12 es un driver para motores) y aplicaciones de potencia, que puede servir en audio, aunque no está desarrollado específicamente para esto.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2010)

cacho, aca en mexicalpan de los tlacuaches aun lo fabrican, de a 37 de los verdes, un poco caro para mi gusto:


checa aca:  http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

37 dolores son mucho más que lo que estoy dispuesto a pagar por muchas cosas, y el gainclone este cae en esa categoría. Y más que este dice ser de 150W en la página donde lo venden (y 80W en la de National).

Definitivamente no lo compro, pero gracias por el dato.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2010)

ni yo lo compraria, me sal mas varato armar otro circuito, que si sea para audio, dice 150W pero en la misma hoja de datos ue adjuntan menciona solo 80W


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 2, 2010)

aca en mi ciudad conozco un tecnico que tiene vendedores directos de ee.uu y lo consigue por 19 dólares...

eso si, hay que ver si realmente se consigue, y además es obvio que deben existir algunos otros integrados de potencia que lo reemplacen satisfactoriamente

yo por el momento estoy en la mitad del proceso de fabricación de un equipo para mi guitarra...del cual hice el diseño, las pcb, todo de todo...hasta la caja de madera y el chasis para el circuito.

pronto subo fotos y los esquemas en un post

saludos.


----------



## caballerorojo (Ene 17, 2011)

selkir dijo   "Tengo una pregunta: ¿la salida llamada TUNER para que sirve?"

  Esa salida sirve para conectar un afinador electrónico, sin que meta ruidos...y para poder usarlo permanentemente mientras se toca, evitando desconectar el bajo, afinar y volverlo a conectar.
 Para los que usan bajos Freetless(sin trastes) es de mucha utilidad.


----------



## maikyguitars (Ene 25, 2011)

que tal camaradas...... un saludo desde mexico...... yo les recomendaria para el amplificador , el stk4048..... te entrega 150 wrms a 8 ohm y 205 a 4 ohms .... con solo un integrado y unos cuantos componentes muy baratos y comunes......y una distorcion realmente despreciable , y de facil armado , este amplificador es en ralidad un operacional gigantesco por decirlo asi , pues se alimenta con +-55v y hasta +-75v , lo que simplifica en utilizar solo un transformador para todo el circuito ,(pre y amplificador) al utilizar tansolo un regulador de 15v para parte positiva y otro para negativa......... ese seria mi aporte...... gracias


----------



## Selkir (Ene 26, 2011)

maikyguitars dijo:


> ...yo les recomendaria para el amplificador , el stk4048..... te entrega 150 wrms a 8 ohm y 205 a 4 ohms .... con solo un integrado y unos cuantos componentes muy baratos y comunes......y una distorcion realmente despreciable , y de facil armado , este amplificador es en ralidad un operacional gigantesco por decirlo asi , pues se alimenta con +-55v y hasta +-75v , lo que simplifica en utilizar solo un transformador para todo el circuito ,(pre y amplificador) al utilizar tansolo un regulador de 15v para parte positiva y otro para negativa......... ese seria mi aporte...... gracias



Justamente estos días he estado mirando el mismo integrado. La verdad que se ve muy bien: buena potencia, necesita pocos componentes, simplifica el uso de la fuente de alimentación, etc. Los "únicos" cuidados que hay que tener es a la hora de soldarlo (no calentarlo mucho con el soldador) y ponerle un buen disipador.
Aquí dejó un par de links con algunos disipadores que ha puesto la gente al STK4048: http://www.amys.sk/JPG_FOTO_NF/JPG_FOTO_STK_4048B_JAN_2005/03_STK4048B_NEW_2.jpg http://www.dinamiky.narod.ru/img/stk4048beblok.jpg

Yo en cuando consiga algo de dinero (bastante, que ahora voy fatal  ) me pondré a hacerme un pre (lo más seguro que el Ampeg de dos canales a válvulas que hay posteado) más el ampli con el STK4048 



maikyguitars dijo:


> ...yo les recomendaria para el amplificador , el stk4048..... te entrega 150 wrms a 8 ohm y 205 a 4 ohms .... con solo un integrado y unos cuantos componentes muy baratos y comunes......y una distorcion realmente despreciable , y de facil armado , este amplificador es en ralidad un operacional gigantesco por decirlo asi , pues se alimenta con +-55v y hasta +-75v , lo que simplifica en utilizar solo un transformador para todo el circuito ,(pre y amplificador) al utilizar tansolo un regulador de 15v para parte positiva y otro para negativa......... ese seria mi aporte...... gracias



Justamente estos días he estado mirando el mismo integrado. La verdad que se ve muy bien: buena potencia, necesita pocos componentes, simplifica el uso de la fuente de alimentación, etc. Los "únicos" cuidados que hay que tener es a la hora de soldarlo (no calentarlo mucho con el soldador) y ponerle un buen disipador.
Aquí dejó un par de links con algunos disipadores que ha puesto la gente al STK4048: http://www.amys.sk/JPG_FOTO_NF/JPG_FOTO_STK_4048B_JAN_2005/03_STK4048B_NEW_2.jpg http://www.dinamiky.narod.ru/img/stk4048beblok.jpg

Yo en cuando consiga algo de dinero (bastante, que ahora voy fatal  ) me pondré a hacerme un pre (lo más seguro que el Ampeg de dos canales a válvulas que hay posteado) más el ampli con el STK4048


----------



## Rubenheavy (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola, amigos... Este pre de bajo lo tengo para armar, pase el PCB a corel para hacer in calco y asi poder pasarlo a la placa y me quede Joya... PERO..! no encuentro el transistor K117 o su reemplazo... alguien sabe como lo puedo reemplazar...? (el de guitarra del mismo sitio me andubo de una, para mi gusto como quitarrista, le falta presencia... media pobre, pero anda bien... saludos)

y Gracias...

Hola, este pre de bajo o estoy por armar, pero no encuentro el transistor K117 o su reemplazo... si me pudieran dar una mano... saludos y gracias..!


----------



## Selkir (Jun 3, 2011)

Rubenheavy dijo:


> Hola, amigos... Este pre de bajo lo tengo para armar, pase el PCB a corel para hacer in calco y asi poder pasarlo a la placa y me quede Joya... PERO..! no encuentro el transistor K117 o su reemplazo... alguien sabe como lo puedo reemplazar...? (el de guitarra del mismo sitio me andubo de una, para mi gusto como quitarrista, le falta presencia... media pobre, pero anda bien... saludos)
> 
> y Gracias...



¿De que previo estás hablando?


----------



## Rubenheavy (Jun 3, 2011)

Del preamplificador de bajo, el que sacaron de mivideorocola.com

Gracias por el interes...!

saludos!


----------

